# Passenger Door won’t open and lock won’t turn



## Hugh15 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello all, my 2005 x trail st passenger door won’t open, and key and handle won’t turn or open the door. Any ideas on how to get the door open would be appreciated. I’m attempting to take the door cover off to see what is inhibiting or freezing the lock but I can’t open the door. Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out these video clips:


----------

